# HELLO



## Supernav (Jun 18, 2009)

Just joined today and would like to say this is a spectacular site .... full of info... full of memories. Spent 38 years in the RCAF and CF as a navigator in the back of a CF100 or CF101. Served with 423 Sqn in Grostenquin France, 409 in Comox BC, and 425 in Bagotville Que. Looking forward to a great flight!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to our humble abode sir.... Take some time to look around and do some reading... This place is huge with ALOT of info and discussions on just about every subject and every aircraft comparison.... I think theres even a thread about the Buffalo vs the P-40 for cryin out loud....


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 18, 2009)

Supernav said:


> Just joined today and would like to say this is a spectacular site .... full of info... full of memories. Spent 38 years in the RCAF and CF as a navigator in the back of a CF100 or CF101. Served with 423 Sqn in Grostenquin France, 409 in Comox BC, and 425 in Bagotville Que. Looking forward to a great flight!


I've probablty talked to you in my term as PAR guy in YCH,YYR,YQQ


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. You can now climb ino the front seat and enjoy the chat!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Supernav!


----------



## snafud1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from Sunny 8) southern California.
Looking forward to your input.

Just noticed the Avatar Supernav.
A mouse with a crash helmet.
I like it. 


Wheelsup


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome to one of the premier sites on the net, period!


----------



## imalko (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from Serbia!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome to this fine forum. Happy posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2009)

G'day from down under...Supernav!


----------



## seesul (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## rochie (Jun 19, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! My hat is always off to someone who serves his country.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## lingo (Jun 20, 2009)

Supernav said:


> Just joined today and would like to say this is a spectacular site .... full of info... full of memories. Spent 38 years in the RCAF and CF as a navigator in the back of a CF100 or CF101. Served with 423 Sqn in Grostenquin France, 409 in Comox BC, and 425 in Bagotville Que. Looking forward to a great flight!



Welcome from a fellow newbie Supernav.


----------



## 20317 (Jul 8, 2009)

"CF100 or CF101"

was that the uber canadian fighter for its day...?

i seem to recall a jet fighter Canada had that well suited its long range reqs and such.


----------



## A4K (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate!


----------



## 5bR6897 (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site! You'll enjoy it here. My family hails from your neck of the woods...Barrie and Wasaga Beach. Small world.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## badbear (Jul 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site mate.BB


----------

